
Why Some People Get Sick from the Flu Shot - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/why-some-people-get-sick-from-the-flu-shot/
======
yanko
Too many nasty chemicals included in the shot as preservant so better don't
take that shot. Every shot just feed big farma and put your health at extra
risk

